# berlintreff



## panzerfahrer (24. Dezember 2004)

wann treffen wir uns nun.eigentlich wäre am 28 noch besser weil 26 können andere wieder nicht.ihr aus aschersleben und ich glaub die aus potsdam wollten auch kommen.


wat is?


----------



## wodka o (24. Dezember 2004)

MIr ist es egal, aber Tilo kann nur am 30.
Weiss auch nicht wann wir das machen wollen. Die Ascherslebener sollen sich mal zu Wort melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kackfass (24. Dezember 2004)

Also wir Ascherslebener können am 26;28 und 30.
Wo Treffen wir uns und wann genau


----------



## marcus 2005 (24. Dezember 2004)

mahlzeit,kann deine bande am [email protected]?


----------



## panzerfahrer (25. Dezember 2004)

jo geht klar am 30.
aber wo treffen ALEX oder ZOO


----------



## elhefe (25. Dezember 2004)

Da würde(n) ich(wir) dabei sein. Zwei Leutechens, vielleicht bekommt man noch einen von unseren "Ich chill´ lieber im Keller als zu trialen"-Trialern überredet. Da kann aber maximal nur einer mehr kommen. Also rechnet lieber mit zwei Leuten und zwar mit meiner Wenigkeit und dem Wodka O (vom dem ich jetzt einfach mal behaupte, dass er mitkommt). 

MfG


----------



## marcus 2005 (25. Dezember 2004)

keine ahnung, schlagt du was vor wir sind eh noch so mehr anfä[email protected]


----------



## Trial infected (25. Dezember 2004)

hey karsten ich wär der meinung das zoo mal was anderes wär (für die berliners) weiß ja nich was die andern so denken! aba naja ihr werdet das schon machen!  

@panzerfahrer -> hast du nun schon ein neues vid von uns fertig??


----------



## marcus 2005 (25. Dezember 2004)

also uns isses egal hauptsache man kann da geil fahren... hab voll die arschkarte: wollte ebend schön ne runde hacken und da zerlegst meine nabe hinten...hab mir jetzt ne king bei hi bike bestellt.wisst ihr ungefähr wie lange der versand bei den dauert?


----------



## konrad (25. Dezember 2004)

oh edel-ne king  viel spass damit!

versand dauert bei hibike immer ein bissl.dann is es noch ungewiss ob se die king überhaupt auf lager haben und dann noch der ganze weihnachtspost-verkehr bei der post....


----------



## panzerfahrer (25. Dezember 2004)

ZO wäre gut aber ich weiß nicht ob da noch das zeug vom weihnachtsmarkt rum steht.
mit dem vid habe ich noch nicht mal angefangen.
aber 30 steht jetzt fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzerfahrer (25. Dezember 2004)

marcus 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> also uns isses egal hauptsache man kann da geil fahren... hab voll die arschkarte: wollte ebend schön ne runde hacken und da zerlegst meine nabe hinten...hab mir jetzt ne king bei hi bike bestellt.wisst ihr ungefähr wie lange der versand bei den dauert?




mußte mal anrufen bei hibike und mal nach fragen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich befürchte auch, dass am Zoo noch alles voll ist, da ist am Alex schon mehr Platz zum fahren. Ansonsten, käme noch Spandau Wasserstadt in Frage, mit dem einzigen Problem, dass ich so gegen 3 wieder abhauen müsste und ihr den Weg dann allein zum Bahnhof zurück finden müsstet.

aber ansosnsten... ich bin dabei! 12h wär ne gute Zeit.


----------



## roborider (27. Dezember 2004)

marcus 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> also uns isses egal hauptsache man kann da geil fahren... hab voll die arschkarte: wollte ebend schön ne runde hacken und da zerlegst meine nabe hinten...hab mir jetzt ne king bei hi bike bestellt.wisst ihr ungefähr wie lange der versand bei den dauert?



Na endlich!   
Die Deore war ja ne Schande an dem Bike.
Auf meine Bestellung bei Hibike hab ich ca. 4 Wochen gewartet.

Und wegen Berlin sag ich bescheid


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Dezember 2004)

Also wenn ich hier irgendwie zur Entscheidungsfindung beitragen kann, dann sagt mir das bitte!

ist 12h am ALex OK?

oder ist um 12h in Spandau besser? Mir ist das Wurscht...


----------



## Freestyle Trial (28. Dezember 2004)

Also wird ich sagen 12h am Alex


----------



## Trial infected (28. Dezember 2004)

also ich bin auch für 12uhr am alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (28. Dezember 2004)

Trial infected schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auch für 12uhr am alex!



Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück. *Schnief* ich bin die nächsten 9monate nich da. Also bis denne GL&HF


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Dezember 2004)

Ok,

wo denn da genau? Was ist eigentlich mit Jake und Captain Mehl?


----------



## marcus 2005 (29. Dezember 2004)

mahlzeit,haben schon wieder ein problem. die fahrkarte von uns nach berlin hätte ca. 100 gekostet-wollten nicht so viel geld ausgeben,deswegen kauften wir uns ein sachsen-anhalt-brandenburg ticket kaufen. und deswegen kommen wir erst gegen 1 an. entweder wartet ihr oder irgendwer kann mir ja ma seine nummer schicken damit ich dann anrufen kann wo ihr seid.
gruss marcus


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Dezember 2004)

Wir kriegen die Zeit schon rum...


----------



## marcus 2005 (29. Dezember 2004)

alles klar den sind wir gegen 1 am alex...
gruss marcus


----------



## elhefe (29. Dezember 2004)

@ angelo

Jake weiß bescheid und wollte auch kommen.

Da Kollege Mejl sich hier nicht meldet, gibt es wohl mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. der ist trialen (mehr als 5h tgl.)
2. er pflegt seine CK
3. Kiddis haben ihm heimlich die Internetverbindung gekappt (als er trialen war)
4. er ist bei Mutti und Vati in Schwerin
5. Er ist mit Konrad in Schwerin (Trialen oder andere sachen machen...)
6. Er will uns überraschen und kommt einfach (eher unwahrscheinlich)
7. Eine Ko0mbination der vorhergenannten Möglichkeiten.


Also wir werden dann auch zu zwölf an der Kirche am Alex sein.
Bis morgen...

MfG


----------



## trail-kob (29. Dezember 2004)

komme auch morgen ... > JAKE


----------



## tinitram (29. Dezember 2004)

zwei weitere feifen sind dabei...


----------



## konrad (30. Dezember 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> 4. er ist bei Mutti und Vati in Schwerin
> 5. Er ist mit Konrad in Schwerin (Trialen oder andere sachen machen...)
> 
> MfG



die kombi is es  
trialn war'n wir schon und außerdem haben wir meine werkstatt neu hergerichtet  
ich hätte auch mal wieder bock auf ne session mit euch-vielleicht in der 2. februar in berlin oder dresden


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Dezember 2004)

Jo checkt mal nach DD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (1. Januar 2005)

Auf Dresden hab ich wieder voll bock! Im Februar kann ich bestimmt die anderen überreden auch mit zukommen


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Januar 2005)

wenn das mit DD gehn würde, dann würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. Januar 2005)

Das ist ein Wort Boys...wird sicher lustig!!


----------



## Berliner Team T (1. Januar 2005)

hiho sofern ichs schaffe komme ich auch mit


----------



## tinitram (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habs soeben geschafft das Bildmaterial vom 30.12. hochzuladen.
Fotos sind leider nicht so gut geworden (waren eh nur 2 nicht erwähnenswerte Bilder). Aber die Videos sind schon ansehnlicher - ich hab die besten 3 hochgeladen.

alles zu finden auf www.tinitram.de unter Biketrial > Media

mfg
Martin


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

> Der Andi beim Sitehop (3MB)



Den andy hab ich neulich am alex gesehen, ich hab mir seinen foren nick nicht merken können (andy s   ) kennt den jm?


----------



## tinitram (4. Januar 2005)

Ja da hast du Recht, hier im Forum ist er unter dem Nicknamen "Andis" unterwegs.


----------



## Hupe (30. Januar 2005)

Guten Nachmittag!

ich schreibe stellvertretend für nen freund, der kein internet hat.

"hallo, ich wohn jetzt in berlin und hab bock auf trialn! wie kann ich irgendwen erreichen?wohnen tu ich in schöneberg! bis dann  Klaas"

also wenn mir jemand seine handy oder telefonnummer als PM schreiben möchte, ich geb die an klaas weiter. er fährt seit 3 jahrn 20".

cu lars


----------



## tinitram (13. Oktober 2005)

Hab mal nen alten Thread ausgegraben um ne Nachricht an die Berliner unter euch zu hinterlassen.

Samstag den 15.10.05 um 10:00 Uhr (früh) gehts am Alex beim Neptunbrunnen los.

so far...
tinitram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turac (14. Oktober 2005)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal nen alten Thread ausgegraben um ne Nachricht an die Berliner unter euch zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Samstag den 15.10.05 um 10:00 Uhr (früh) gehts am Alex beim Neptunbrunnen los.
> 
> ...




Würde gerne kommen aber habe mir vor kurzem einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen.


----------



## trail-kob (14. Oktober 2005)

bin dabei und bring noch nen trial nachwuchs mit   

wer kommt denn ?


----------



## tinitram (14. Oktober 2005)

Bisher:
Fabian (Monty), Marcus (Monty), Johannes (xtp) und Lukas (echo)
Ich komm auch. Der Buschfunk ist aktiviert; mal sehn wer noch alles kommt.

Wir haben geplant auf jeden Fall beim Kleistpark vorbei zu schauen...

mfg
tinitram


----------



## Scr4t (14. Oktober 2005)

ich komm auch mal!

Brauche noch von jemandem die Handy NR. falls ich verpenne oder so ^^
Also bitte per PN melden, danke!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## tinitram (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

Hab die Bilder von heute mal schnell hochgeladen... Hatte kein Bock da noch was dran zu machen.

einfach den Link in die Browserzeile kopieren und die letzte Ziffer verändern.
Es sind 54 Bilder geworden.


Das Erste Bild heißt 
http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial151005/c_c_DSC00001.JPG

das letzte
http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial151005/c_c_DSC00063.JPG

(ab dem 10. Bild sind nur 3 Nullen in der Bilddatei drin)


----------



## isah (15. Oktober 2005)

ich empfehle "dowm them all" für firefox.. damit geht das ganze recht flott.. 

//'ot' warum ich heute so viel poste? sehnscheidentzündung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Oktober 2005)

@tinitram

schööön, daß das heute doch noch geklappt hat mit den bildern.

@all
das war natürlich wieder echt ´ne coole session 

ciao luke


----------



## Scr4t (15. Oktober 2005)

jep war ne lustige session. musste zwar schon um 14 uhr los(scheiss arbeit), aber hat schon fun gemacht mit 7-9 mann.

Wenn ihr bock habt, können wir näxten Samstag bei mir Fahren.

Ich schlag einfach mal vor am 22.10.2005 11 UHR Wsserstadt!

Die Leute die sich da nicht auskennen würde ich 
dann U Haselhorst(U7) abholen.

Hier mal einige wenige spots aus der zweiten(ja heir gibts zwei Wasserstädte) Wasserstadt:



























































Überlegts euch und sagt bescheid.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Turac (16. Oktober 2005)

Ja war echt lustig gewessen. Immer wieder gerne.

Na dann bis zum nächsten mal!
Mfg Stefan


----------



## tinitram (20. Oktober 2005)

habs jetzt endlich geschafft die bilder vom trialen am 15.10.2005 ordentlich mit vorschau hochzuladen.

http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial151005/index.htm

mfg
martin


----------

